# Need New Gear!!!



## phanatik (17/3/17)

Howzit Forumites!

I've been vaping for a good few years now but have fallen into a slump... i have not bought any new devices in months and have been lazy in doing research and have lost a bit of my "appetite" for vaping. But whenever I convert someone new, the excitement and joy I see in them inspires me again... So in conclusion, I need new gear!!!

Any suggestions in terms of new state of the art mods, tanks etc etc? to put it in perspective, my daily driver has been the hohmslice with an avo 24 bottom airflow for months. don't even touch any of my other gear, due to lack of inspiration!!!

Please help!


----------



## Yagya (17/3/17)

Dont we all need new gear...all the time..
I have read numerous posts and watched reviews of the DNA mods where you can fine tune and change settings for days to suit your needs.
I'm sure something like that will keep your inspired for long enough to not get bored.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (17/3/17)

Have a look at the Wismec Predator 228 - shaping up to be a serious winner of a mod. To many pro's to list here..


----------



## phanatik (17/3/17)

Yagya said:


> Dont we all need new gear...all the time..
> I have read numerous posts and watched reviews of the DNA mods where you can fine tune and change settings for days to suit your needs.
> I'm sure something like that will keep your inspired for long enough to not get bored.


I was actually thinking about getting one of those premium lost vapes mods.... good idea.


----------



## phanatik (17/3/17)

jl10101 said:


> Have a look at the Wismec Predator 228 - shaping up to be a serious winner of a mod. To many pro's to list here..


Wismec Predator 228 - where did you get it from?


----------



## VapingSquid (17/3/17)

phanatik said:


> Wismec Predator 228 - where did you get it from?



It isn't here yet - but have a look online. Check out SuckMyMod's review and DJlsb's review on accuracy, build quality and true balanced charging..

For me, it's going to be great as it's smaller than the RX200S and I'm tired and bored with a huge, unpocketable mod. Tend to have to spend more time worrying about having to always hold it when I go out etc...


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

phanatik said:


> I was actually thinking about getting one of those premium lost vapes mods.... good idea.



I will put up a post later on today regarding lost vapes terrible quality after service.
For now i will just say, i wont ever buy another lost vape product in my lifetime.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## umzungu (17/3/17)

Time to try a squonker?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (17/3/17)

Pico Squeeze , Hadaly ..... done I'm out .... *drops mic*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Pico Squeeze , Hadaly ..... done I'm out .... *drops mic*



No @Daniel .... Where is the Reo in that equation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> No @Daniel .... Where is the Reo in that equation?



Presume OP wanted one now , not have to wait three months  

For the money , it's hard to beat the little Pico. I can buy almost 7 Pico's for one Reo don't get me wrong I love my Reos and they will never leave my side but the little Squeeza is just so damn good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Presume OP wanted one now , not have to wait three months
> 
> For the money , it's hard to beat the little Pico. I can buy almost 7 Pico's for one Reo don't get me wrong I love my Reos and they will never leave my side but the little Squeeza is just so damn good.



I still would like to try a squeeze one day, just for fun cause i don't have much need for a squeeze.

Thinking about it now, it would be a nice mod if you go away for a weekend and dont have to stress if you loose it.

That with a nice clone atty on it. So you can wonder the world stress free.


----------



## phanatik (17/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I will put up a post later on today regarding lost vapes terrible quality after service.
> For now i will just say, i wont ever buy another lost vape product in my lifetime.


Really?
Even from our local vendors? well, i suppose there is little that they can do if it's a manufacturer's fault.
Interested to hear what your gripes are...


----------



## phanatik (17/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Pico Squeeze , Hadaly ..... done I'm out .... *drops mic*


@Daniel My Name sake!
Pico squeeze? is it regulated?


----------



## phanatik (17/3/17)

umzungu said:


> Time to try a squonker?


Just might be the time!!!
and if so.. the time to try DIY?


----------



## umzungu (17/3/17)

.....eventually all roads lead to Reo, just depends how long you want to take to get there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (17/3/17)

phanatik said:


> @Daniel My Name sake!
> Pico squeeze? is it regulated?



Well no , it's "semi" mech mod , basic on off switch and step down if the battery get's flat (WTF that ever means) 

No adjustable 510 but found most of my atties fit.

If you want to try out squonking without breaking the bank I'd go the Pico Squeeze + Good Clone route.

The Squeeza is my go to for outings where I know I might errrm get drunk and lose it or drop it


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/3/17)

Snow Wolf 200 Plus from sirvape- Very pocket Friendly, Durable and doesn't peal


----------



## Silver (17/3/17)

phanatik said:


> Howzit Forumites!
> 
> I've been vaping for a good few years now but have fallen into a slump... i have not bought any new devices in months and have been lazy in doing research and have lost a bit of my "appetite" for vaping. But whenever I convert someone new, the excitement and joy I see in them inspires me again... So in conclusion, I need new gear!!!
> 
> ...



Hang in there @phanatik 
Losing ones appetite for vaping at some points is perfectly understandable, especially after having done it for so long. 

Maybe something new with a different type of draw or even just a new juice may be enough to get things going again.

I agree that a squonker may add some new dimension. Or maybe some different juices? By the way, the flavour on the Avo is super in my view.


----------



## phanatik (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hang in there @phanatik
> Losing ones appetite for vaping at some points is perfectly understandable, especially after having done it for so long.
> 
> Maybe something new with a different type of draw or even just a new juice may be enough to get things going again.
> ...


Thanks Silver...
I watched a ton of rda reviews this weekend and think i'm going to give the squonking route a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

phanatik said:


> Thanks Silver...
> I watched a ton of rda reviews this weekend and think i'm going to give the squonking route a go.



Ya, the squonking is nice
I like that one doesnt need to drip and get juice evrywhere (i am not so good with that)

But for working on the computer i still like a "grab n vape" lowish power tank setup because I dont have to squonk.


----------

